# Bearded dragon that won't eat anything but mealworms?



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey everyone 
I was wondering if someone could give me some advice on getting my beardie to eat crickets, locusts and even veg if I can. The only thing he will eat is mealworms, he used to eat crickets when he was younger but went off them and hasn't eaten them since, I can leave 2/3 in the tank for several hours and he would rather sit and watch them than go and eat them? Even up close he doesn't eat them? Is there a way I can get him to eat them or could he just not enjoy the taste of them? He is also a pain when it comes to veg, I have tried so many different things that are on the nutritional page for them and he just will not eat it? I try and try but I have nothing 

Any advice will be hugely appreciated


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

As long as he is eating I am not sure there is much to worry about?


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

how old is he? 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

I hope not, I have been told before that mealworms are not a good diet for them?


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

he is just over a year old now


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Try starving him for 3 or4 days.. should make his stomach take over his brain.

as cruel as it sounds, in the wild they can go days at a time without food.. perfectly natural


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Try putting the meal worms in his veg.. that's how I have encouraged some fussy feeders.

Liz


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

RexyboyandCharlotte said:


> I hope not, I have been told before that mealworms are not a good diet for them?


There seems to be conflicting advice about it. Main thing is he is eating ok. Maybe he just does no like them. Mine is not fussed on crickets.


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

nutritionally they aren't amazing. make sure you are dusting with vits/calcium. have you tried dubias? 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

I dust all of his food, I try putting worms in his veg and that doesn't work either, the veg is spat back out (he must take after me for veg, I don't like it so I can't blame him I will try and starve him and see if it works then, I have tried it before but it didn't make a difference, worth a second try though I suppose


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

even though mealworms aren't great its better than nothing. have you tried morioworms?


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

What veg do you use? Try a variation of colour and for the next week don't offer him anything else other than veg.. If he is hungry he will eat it.. He is being a bit like a spoilt child at the moment lol time to get tough with him. He will be able to manage a week without live and sure enough if he is hungry enough he will eat anything.

Liz


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

I have tried lettuce, carrot, peppers, kiwi which he would eat at first but then wasn't really fussed about that and I think I will have to try that then, when I did try him with crickets about a week ago and left them in the viv with him he didn't eat but because he hadn't ate for a couple of days I gave him some worms and he ate them straight away? He just confuses me? :/


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok can I suggest rocket, watercress, butternut squash chopped finely, lambs lettuce, dandylion leaves and flower and blueberries. No live for at least 5 days... Then re introduce something like Dubia roaches.

Liz


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Try some dubia roaches if you can. Very high in nutrition


----------



## RexyboyandCharlotte (Oct 25, 2012)

What kind of flower? And where can I find dubia roaches, I have never seen them before?


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Nutrition Content

have a mooch through for some idea's on veg for him

also try him on locusts.

I'd also stop giving him the mealworms as he is 'addicted' to them.

Are you hand feeding him the mealworms or putting them in a bowl? If hand feeding, then stop it. They can also get addicted to hand feeding and won't feed at all unless you do it.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

RexyboyandCharlotte said:


> What kind of flower? And where can I find dubia roaches, I have never seen them before?


Try one of the online retailers scales and fangs do them or the roach hut as theres many more


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

As somone has said go cold turkey on him only offer himm crickets and locusts he will eventually eat them.
Im doing the same to my panther at the moment but with just crickets as he loves the others just trying to get him back on them as they are good for him.


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

RexyboyandCharlotte said:


> What kind of flower? And where can I find dubia roaches, I have never seen them before?


i order mine from the northampton reptile center website. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

